# Prime Raizen vs Makura and Yomi



## Musefreak (Aug 20, 2012)

Who would win if Raizen had never stopped eating souls. Do you think that he would be able to beat both of them at the same time .


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 20, 2012)

You know Prime Raizen is likely more than capable of soling his verse right, let alone these two?


----------



## Musefreak (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats what i assumed since they said he was on there level after hundreds of years not eating  i just wanted to see what everyone else thought.


----------



## Derpaholic (Aug 20, 2012)

Prime raizen is definitely > The guy that won the tournament  (Idr his name) >>Mukuro + yomi , I think he would easily solo both of them .


----------



## Imagine (Aug 20, 2012)

Raizen solos.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it was Enki who said how prime raizen would utterly destroy both of them


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 20, 2012)

I think Raizen would solo.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 20, 2012)

Raizen vs Two Demon more or less in same class with him? 


I am leaning towards Makuro & Yami.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Aug 20, 2012)

Musefreak said:


> Who would win if Raizen had never stopped eating souls. Do you think that he would be able to beat both of them at the same time .



Raizen didn't eat souls. He ate human flesh.




Dastan said:


> Raizen vs *Two Demon more or less in same class *with him?



Not even close. 




Dastan said:


> I am leaning towards Makuro & Yami.



Good thing neither of them are in this thread then.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 20, 2012)

Lord Raizen said:


> Not even close.



Why so? 



> Good thing neither of them are in this thread then.



Spelling mistake.Not a big deal anyway.

Never mind.I forgot Enki's comment about prime Raizen.


----------



## shikaigash (Aug 20, 2012)

Wrong place, and Prime Raizen solos his universe. 

Also Enki only won due to Yomi's and Mukuro's tiredness, IIRC  Yomi was tired from Yusuke and Mukuro fought that wife of Enki and was tired. Now as to if Enki > Mukoro or Yomi I wouldn't want to say but they would be on the same level for sure.


----------



## Tatari (Aug 20, 2012)

No mention at the end that Mukuro not fight with all their power?


----------



## shikaigash (Aug 20, 2012)

Tatari said:


> No mention at the end that Mukuro not fight with all their power?



Well IIRC Mukuro's power was powered by her hatred and she had lost her hatred due to Hiei and his stone.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Aug 20, 2012)

^ For the record, the gap between Enraged Mukurou (at her strongest) and the Mukurou that fought in the tournament is no where near as large as the gap between Prime Raizen and the one we see.

Kirin, Mukurou's right hand man, stated that he was "surprised that she even reached half of her full power during the tournament". Which means that even if she hadn't lost her emotional drive, it would've only served to roughly double her power. 

Prime Raizen is literally hundreds of times stronger than the Raizen we see on panel.




Dastan said:


> Why so?



Yusuke stated that Raizen's power had decreased to nearly 1% of what it was when they first met and Raizen was still comparable to Mukuru and Yomi at that point. That decrease happened in just one year.

Factor in 699 more years to that rate of depletion and common sense would dictate that Raizen's original power level makes Yomi and Mukuro look no better than the fodder demons that filled the stands of the Dark Tournament arena.

He would've been capable of literally solo'ing YYHverse with ease.




shikaigash said:


> Wrong place, and Prime Raizen solos his universe.
> 
> Also Enki only won due to Yomi's and Mukuro's tiredness, IIRC  Yomi was tired from Yusuke and Mukuro fought that wife of Enki and was tired. Now as to if Enki > Mukoro or Yomi I wouldn't want to say but they would be on the same level for sure.



Yomi stated that all nine of Raizen's friends were equal to or superior to himself. 

Enki seemed to be one of the more prominent ones, so I'd say he's superior. Either way, he's at least Yomi's equal.


----------



## ctype (Aug 20, 2012)

Lord Raizen said:


> ^ For the record, the gap between Enraged Mukurou (at her strongest) and the Mukurou that fought in the tournament is no where near as large as the gap between Prime Raizen and the one we see.
> 
> Kirin, Mukurou's right hand man, stated that he was "surprised that she even reached half of her full power during the tournament". Which means that even if she hadn't lost her emotional drive, it would've only served to roughly double her power.
> 
> ...




As far as it goes, from when we saw them. In their sparing days, each one of Raizen's friends were much more powerful than the two weaker kings.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 21, 2012)

If the OP had bothered to pay attention during the series, he/she would have known it was stated that Raizen was originally leaps and bounds more powerful than when we are introduced to him. Starving oneself to death will do that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 21, 2012)

Raizen was stated to be around 1-2% power by Yusuke during his training and was still comparable to the other two, though overall his power level was the weakest of the three, he was better in certain areas as the stats showed(power levels are the sum total of HP, OP, SP and DP if I recall). Raizen's friends while warming up generated enough energy to overwhelm Yomi and they themselves could match Yomi and Mukuro. Raizen prime would laugh at both kings.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

^ It was 1 %.

Prime Raizen with no difficulty.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 21, 2012)

Raizen's Belly solos.


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 21, 2012)

Since it has already been clarified Raizen should win rather easy, the only new statement I could make is, would be: "This belongs into the Manga Battledome!"


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 21, 2012)

Going by what Yusuke said Prime Raizen is atleast 50 times stronger than mukuro and Yomi


----------



## Fujita (Aug 21, 2012)

Raizen wins. Reasons have been stated in abundance.



Lord Raizen said:


> Yusuke stated that Raizen's power had decreased to nearly 1% of what it was when they first met and Raizen was still comparable to Mukuru and Yomi at that point. That decrease happened in just one year.
> 
> *Factor in 699 more years to that rate of depletion* and common sense would dictate that Raizen's original power level makes Yomi and Mukuro look no better than the fodder demons that filled the stands of the Dark Tournament arena.



There's always a chance that the rate of power loss would have increased over time, especially towards the end as the effects of starvation compounded. 

There's ample evidence to suggest he'd win anyways, of course.


----------

